# New SSD Woes



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

I have a Lenovo Thinkpad X1 Carbon (3rd Gen) that I've had for a few months. As my original SSD was only 128GB, I ordered a brand new 512GB SSD to install (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00JOSM3TK?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00). I used this link (Create installation media for Windows 8.1 - Windows Help) to create an installation media on my 128GB flash drive. 

The issue is that when I go to install Windows on my new SSD, it forces me to have two primary partitions, it makes one called Windows8_OS (which appears to be an exactly a copy of my old 128 GB SSD), and a new one called Local Disc (which is all the remaining space on my new SSD). Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

I want to have a SINGLE primary partition called Local Disc C:, like on my original SSD. Please help.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Reinstall Windows 8, but this time make sure to delete any partitions and format the drive. Then click on New to create a new partition for the OS.


----------



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

I have reinstalled a dozen times since yesterday. When I get to this screen, there is absolutely no way to combine the two primary partitions Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

I have attempted to delete both, which leaves two partitions of "Unallocated Space", which cannot be combined. I have attempted to extend one but the option is always greyed out. I have installed Windows 8 using every possible combination, but it never leaves me with one single partition as desired.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Did you clone your 128GB to your 512GB? How is there a recovery partition on a brand new drive?


----------



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

Just to clarify, since I know that I may have been a bit confusing with my info... I have the following media I have been utilizing:
*SSD 1* - Original 128 GB SSD from inside Lenovo laptop
*SSD 2* - New 512 GB SSD for internal installation
*USB FLASH* - Flash Drive 128 GB that I used to create Windows 8 install media
*EXT HDD* - External HDD that I used to create System Image of SSD 1.

Before installing *SSD 2*, I used the following link (Create installation media for Windows 8.1 - Windows Help), to create an install media on *USB FLASH* to install Windows 8 Pro 64-Bit that I had on the original drive. I then used an *EXT HDD* to do a System Image backup. 

After placing *SSD 2* into the computer, I used *USB FLASH* to boot and install Windows. After install, I attempted to start Windows and go to advanced startup so that I could restore the System Image from *EXT HDD*. However, after allowing it to complete this process, it booted up with error messages and said that Windows failed to start. I attempted to redo this process multiple times: That is, using *USB FLASH* to install Windows, then using *EXT HDD* to restore System Image.

It never worked, so I reinstalled my *SSD 1*, completely formatted my *EXT HDD*, and attempted to create a new System Image on it. I attempted the process again and it did not work even after formatting and re-creating the System Image. I am very confused, and I have installed Windows/Restored backup at least 30 times in this weekend. I have spent the last 3 days working on what I thought would have been a simple process :'(

I was under the impression the recovery partition was coming from *USB FLASH*. After I went through all the trouble with unsuccessfully attempting to utilize the System Image, I gave up on that and I just reinstalled using only *USB FLASH*. Shouldn't that have deleted any data from the System Image that was on the internal SSD?

I just want to find out how to get my computer installed with a clean Windows 8.1 Pro 64-Bit. I am at the point where I do not even care to simplify the process with a System Image Backup, I will just as soon back up all of my files manually. Any idea where I can go from here?


----------



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

I have reinstalled Windows yet again. The extra partition will not go away no matter what.

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

Currently unallocated. I have attempted to add it onto the large partition, but no way of doing so...


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I believe the X1 Carbon only has one HDD slot though. :ermm:

You wish to use both SSD1 and SSD2 at the same time correct? Which one is meant to have the OS installed on it?

Answer that question and we can begin the install process.


----------



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> I believe the X1 Carbon only has one HDD slot though. :ermm:
> 
> You wish to use both SSD1 and SSD2 at the same time correct? Which one is meant to have the OS installed on it?
> 
> Answer that question and we can begin the install process.


No, I am completely replacing SSD1 with SSD2. There is only one SSD slot. For some reason, Windows INSISTS on partitioning my free space on SSD2 into two separate partitions, one about 350 GB and the other about 100 GB. I have installed multiple times and every time I end up with the same partition structure.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

I think your issue is that you are restoring an image and installing Windows both at the same time. The clone image should be enough. 
In the Bios, make sure* Secure Boot* is disabled. 
What software did you use to create an Image? If you are cloning from one SSD to another, just clone the whole SSD to the other do not make an image, do not use the Windows installer. 
In your clone software, create a Boot CD or USB Flash drive. 
With both SSD's attached, boot off of the clone media and choose to Clone the *128 SSD* to the *512 SSD*. When it's done, swap the drives and it should boot normally.


----------



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

spunk.funk said:


> I think your issue is that you are restoring an image and installing Windows both at the same time. The clone image should be enough.
> In the Bios, make sure* Secure Boot* is disabled.
> What software did you use to create an Image? If you are cloning from one SSD to another, just clone the whole SSD to the other do not make an image, do not use the Windows installer.
> In your clone software, create a Boot CD or USB Flash drive.
> With both SSD's attached, boot off of the clone media and choose to Clone the *128 SSD* to the *512 SSD*. When it's done, swap the drives and it should boot normally.


Create a complete System Image Backup with Windows 8.1 and File History - Scott Hanselman
I used Windows native software to create a System Image. I went to "File History" and selected "System Image Backup" at the bottom left. I did this when SSD 1 was still inside the computer. Would you recommend a different software to accomplish this? I cannot have both SSD's attached as there is only a single SSD slot in my computer.

Are you saying that it is possible to create a System Image backup of my SSD1, then remove SSD1 and replace it with the new empty SSD2 (that does not have Windows installed), then boot from the device holding the System Image backup? I was under the impression I would have no OS to boot from and would, therefore, need to boot from an install media in order to restore the System Image to the empty drive.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

There are many clone software programs out there. What is the make and model# of your SSD? Many SSD manufacturers have Clone programs they offer for free. 
You can also use Easeus Todo Backup, or Macrium Reflect. I prefer Acronis. they have a free version but it does not support USB drives. 
Install the clone software to a computer, Create a Bootable CD or USB flash drive of the clone program. 
Attach SSD1 with Windows installed on it internally to the laptop, attach SSD2 via a USB adapter, or Enclosure or Dock. You will probably need the paid version of the clone software program to support USB. 
Boot off of Clone media and choose to Clone SSD1 to SSD2. When completed, replace SSD1 with SSD2. It should boot normally and have the same file partition structure as SSD1.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

So with SSD2 put into the system and SSD1 removed, your USB Windows 8 installation device should go through and show up with your SSD2 drive only having one partition. If there are multiple, then delete them all and format the drive. You can then select New and it should create one small 100 mb system partition with the rest for Windows.


----------



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00JOSM3TK?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00
Samsung XP941 512GB AHCI M.2 80mm PCIe 2.0 x4 SSD - MZHPU512HCGL - OEM
*This is the new SSD I purchased that I want to use*

Toshiba thnsnj128gdnu
*This is the original SSD I am replacing*

Just to clarify, is it possible to perform a clone if I do not have an adapter to plug the new SSD into a USB port? I currently have no method of plugging both SSD's into the computer at once. I have no idea how I would accomplish this, short of purchasing some type of adapter. Ideally I would like to clone the contents of SSD1 to a flash drive or external HDD, then turn off the laptop, remove SSD1, replace SSD1 with SSD2, reboot the laptop off of the external media, and copy contents to SSD2. Is what I have described possible?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Or as Chief said, with the SSD2 in the laptop, you can boot off of your Windows installer, Choose* Custom install/Drive Options (advanced) *and _delete_ all partitions, then install Windows. Windows will automatically create and format the partitions during the install. 
After that is done, attach the SSD1 to your computer via the options in Post *#11.* and copy your personal user files to the new Windows install.


----------



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> So with SSD2 put into the system and SSD1 removed, your USB Windows 8 installation device should go through and show up with your SSD2 drive only having one partition. If there are multiple, then delete them all and format the drive. You can then select New and it should create one small 100 mb system partition with the rest for Windows.


Okay, here is what I just did:
SSD2 is installed inside computer, and FLASH DRIVE install media is in USB slot...
1) Turned off computer completely
2) Pressed power button and when Lenovo logo appeared, pressed F12
Now at Boot Menu
3) Select the flash drive from the list
It starts flash drive, showing blue Windows logo
4) Go through setup and press "Install Now"
Computer says "Setup is Starting"
5) It shows "License Terms". I check accept and press Next
It asks what type of installation I want (Upgrade or Custom)
6) I select custom
Now at the following menu...
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
I currently have two in allocated spaces (98.5GB and 357.7GB). I can create a new partition on either but I cannot combine them into a single partition on which to place Windows...
I do not have the "Drive Options (advanced)" that appears in your image.


----------

